# SAGA and Dragoncut



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

The saga of the Saga with Dragon Cut

Let me begin by saying I've been in and out of the sign/vinyl business since 2000. I began by working for a franchise then opened my own shop. I've run from at home, to full production with very expensive machines. I'm now back to just doing it on the side from the house making decals and shirts.
I recently decided to invest in a new (inexpensive) machine with the ability to contour cut. I began by looking here and other places and for packages with software. I planned to upgrade from an old 24” cutter running FlexiSign Pro 7. While looking for a Graphtec / Flexi package, I wanted to find a software which would allow me to print using ICC profiles on an Epson Desktop Sublimation Printer. I quickly found that Flexi could not push to the desktop printer using the color profiles. I love Flexi so I was a bit disappointed. 
In my research, both here and on the internet, I was introduced to Saga and Dragon Cut as an alternative. Saga offered a “challenge” against the Graphtec. Basically, if you aren’t happy with the machine, they take it back at the price you paid towards a Graphtec. I began messaging back and forth with BrianHahn here on the forum and continued in emails. After quite a few back and forth conversations I decided to risk it with a product I knew nothing about. I decided on the SAGA-720IIP Servo model with ARMS from Cutterpros.
On to the review:
When I opened the box, I noticed the machine seemed well built and sturdy. The packaging was fairly strong and no damage. A packet was included which explained step by step instructions for how to get started. The user manual is online in a .PDF form. The directions for assembly were easy to follow with diagrams. No special tools required and included were a wrench and Allen key to put the “optional” stand together. I noticed the stand, while sturdy, didn’t have some of the features I liked such as roll guides for the media rollers, or casters for easy mobility. I figured I went less expensive so I had to sacrifice some things. That being said, I can add them later I suppose.
The included software, DragonCut V4.0 was new for me. The software came as a download only, no disc. The download took approximately 45 minutes on a high speed cable system. Once it was loaded I had to allow install through my anti-virus and firewall. Once installed, I had to download an update prior to launching it. I ran the program and it crashed several times. I then changed the preferences to “Run as Administrator”. With that done it launched fine. I was anxious to run the ARMS system so without spending time looking at the how to videos again, I tried it out. My cuts were off. I then rand some regular vinyl as a test and it ran perfectly cutting vector files.
Since I bought it with the ARMS specifically, I contacted Brian again to ask how to correct my problem. He assured me someone would be in touch to help. *I figured this was the brush off*. The next day I received a phone call from Brandon at Cutterpros. Brandon spent an hour on the phone with me working through my issues and making sure I was satisfied. Since then both Brian and Brandon have continued to check on my progress.
The DragonCut software is a very comprehensive software for cutting both standard and contour cutting. It allows you to save the planned print, with registration marks, as a .PDF file which can then be printed in any software you choose. This allows you to drive it through any profiles you have. I personally use Photoshop. The software allows you to load the image and provides a good vector contour cut. 
I have had some minor issues with media bunching which was resolved by moving the rollers a little and adjusting the start point. The software doesn’t have a ton of support through their site, and seems to have a ton of functions which are yet untapped. 
So far this set up seems to be a fairly good purchase for the money. I will continue to add observations here as time goes on as well as any issues I experience.

Plotting is a bit slow on this machine. When you increase the speed it does not cut as cleanly as I’d like for smaller items. This isn’t a huge issue unless you have a smaller job which is repeated. As to tracking, the machine seems to track fine and minor adjustments can be made to the pinch rollers to increase the tension. I wouldn’t cut items longer than 5’ but that is more than I currently need anyway. The cutting of smaller designs and small pieces of scrap is a breeze. It’s nice the machine cuts using minimal materials depending on how it’s loaded and prepped.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in the market for a new 24" cutter. I looked at the cutter you have,and it looked good. The only part I do not like is paying $300 for Dragon Cut. I would NOT be interested without it. The 30 trade in period toward the Graphtec sounds good,but has its drawbacks. For one,I would be out $300 for Dragon Cut,since it is a Saga only program. Number two,I would get a nice starter bundle included for the same price with the Graphtec at other vendors. In the end,it looks like the Graphtec ce6000-60 is a better buy. Several years ago,I would not have considered the Saga.Now,they are both built in China,so they are in the mix.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The DragonCut software gets returned and credited with the Saga unit so not to worry about that.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Doug,, sounds like you don't have much to loose on that deal..


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

jeepers94 said:


> I am in the market for a new 24" cutter. I looked at the cutter you have,and it looked good. The only part I do not like is paying $300 for Dragon Cut. I would NOT be interested without it. The 30 trade in period toward the Graphtec sounds good,but has its drawbacks. For one,I would be out $300 for Dragon Cut,since it is a Saga only program. Number two,I would get a nice starter bundle included for the same price with the Graphtec at other vendors. In the end,it looks like the Graphtec ce6000-60 is a better buy. Several years ago,I would not have considered the Saga.Now,they are both built in China,so they are in the mix.


you are in the same boat I was. so far, so good. the money savings are what ultimately drove my decision. You have to do what's best for yourself, in this case the SAGA was right for me.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well,so far I have contacted Cutter Pros 3 times,with no response. I wanted to make sure
the 720IIp they are selling now was the latest and the DragonCut was version 5. From their
blog they say the cutter has to have certain specs to work with DG 5.The blog was dated
7/15,so I am not sure if the cutter is the one needed.
It looks more and more like I may stay with Graphtec.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

All the ARMS systems being sold are upgraded for use with DragonCut v5.
Existing customers using DragonCut v4 can upgrade if they wish.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

A vendor of Graphtec cutters made me an offer after my last post. I can get the CE6000-60 for $1700 shipped,and they will give me a $200 supplies credit. With the Graphtec,I really don't worry about the trade in deal. Graphtec cutters hold their value. I figure I could sell it for 50% or more after 3 years. I just sold my CE5000-40 for about 60% of new price.
Dragon Cut looks like a good software package,and the Saga cutter looks to be well built. I really would have went that way,I think,if I could have got more info. As it is,I think the Graphtec deal is hard to pass up.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Alright Brian. I just got off the phone with Jennifer. I was inquiring about the Saga - Procut Servo 6400 Arms with Dragon Cut. I made that call after finding out the 53" Titan 3 we ordered would not accept 54" Media and they don't have a big boy in stock.

Well you do. I am curious about the Dragon Cut. I know our boys from Australia make it. Actually, I'm in the middle of a review on their VM XPT software. Who is making the profiles and drivers to work with different printers and medias? You guys or those guys? If it is you guys, can you give me a list of printers and cutters that Dragoncut will contour cut with?

Which registration marks will Dragoncut read as far as other brands/types?

We have a Roland XC540 Soljet 3.
Usual workflow:


Design in CorelDraw/Illustrator/Photoshop.
Export Tiff/EPS and bring each into Versaworks.
Do a print only in Versaworks on the Tiff rip.
Laminate on our 60" RS laminator.
Put print back into XC-540 and then rip and cut only with the EPS.
Sure...we can do it other ways...but we get the best color results this way.


I have yet to be able to print or even cut with VM XPT on that XC-540. Even after they sent me a driver for it. Same thing with the Mutoh 1204. It's up to the software developer to have working drivers for contour cutting...ESPECIALLY with industry standard machines like Rolands, Mutohs, Mimakis, Summas, Epsons, and so on.


Can you give me examples of proven workflows for contour cutting with the Roland XC540 Soljet III and the Mutoh VJ 1204 with this Dragon cut software?


Better yet...YouTube it for me.


Part 2: Colors. How about ICC Profiles, PMS colors, Roland colors, and more? How would we match our colors with your software?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Future Corporation (makers of Vinylmaster series) writes the drivers for the Saga cutters for DragonCut. At this time, DragonCut only supports the Saga vinyl cutters. DragonCut actually supports the Saga cutters better than the Vinylmaster series does at this point. It is expected in the near future that the Vinylmaster series will support the Saga cutters equally as well.

DragonCut will read most of the file types available. EPS, etc.

DragonCut makes great use of multi-marks for continual contour cutting. This allows for reading registration marks every 8" or so and then contour cutting everything inbetween. As long as your vinyl is lined up with your cutter there really isn't any limitation on the length of accurate contour cutting. At the Shanghai show we did a 5M long decal strip like 30 times or so and retraced every path perfectly every time with the plotter pen.

So for registration marks, you can do target marks with the contour unit or the crop marks and multi-marks with the ARMS unit.

So typically the process goes, open your file in DragonCut, add the registration marks and contour paths. Output to your RIP software. Send the registration marks and images to the printer with your RIP software. Load the printed media into the cutter. Go back to DragonCut to run the alignment and contour cut.

DragonCut can also print direct to your printer if your printer has a driver and shows up as an output device (like a standard printer), however, DragonCut is not RIP software.

Dragon Cut vinyl cutter software for vinyl sign cutters from Saga :: ideal for sign makers and signwriters for actual demonstrations.

From a repeatability perspective and on the contour cutting accuracy, these systems are very good.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the fast response. Is there a plugin for CorelDraw?

ALso...if I call for Dragoncut support, am I talking to somebody in Austrailia or somebody in Arizona....or where?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Plug Ins for Corel, Illustrator, etc. are here:

SagaCNC

Under Downloads:

Downloads - SagaCNC

DragonCut support is in the US. In the event the US can't respond to something the US will get the info for you.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

What about the wheels and the basket?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Baskets are available for this cutter. Just choose the basket model. I think most 48"-64" cutters are sold with baskets these days.

For some reason, wheels aren't standard on the Saga cutters however, we can add them. Just let us know.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

How much extra for the wheels and basket? They are standard on the same machine with the blue end caps.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The basket is $80. The wheels are $24.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

BrianHahn said:


> The basket is $80. The wheels are $24.


I know this post is old
I just got my procut 720 yesterday Wednesday 02/11/2015, I finish to set up the stand, I connected the power cord to the outlet, but procut 720 does not work, it does not start, only the switcher light turn on, but not the procut
what should I do?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Edward, does the LCD turn blue when you power it up?
Which switcher light are you referring to?
Also, can you let me know your order info?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

No the LCD is completely off
The turn/on switcher on the side


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

OK. We will contact you to discuss.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG you would have to replace it? Or OMG
can you call me now 5613588925


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Brian will take care of you. I bought my 24" Saga from him in September of last year. I haven't had any problems with it yet, thankfully, but I know that in the event something did happen, he would take care of it. I still get a hold of him on occasion just to ask random questions and he always helps get me back on course.

I'm guessing a spade connector or something came loose during shipping.  Good luck


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Vitaman said:


> Brian will take care of you. I bought my 24" Saga from him in September of last year. I haven't had any problems with it yet, thankfully, but I know that in the event something did happen, he would take care of it. I still get a hold of him on occasion just to ask random questions and he always helps get me back on course.
> 
> I'm guessing a spade connector or something came loose during shipping. Good luck


Yes, He called me already, he going to send me a new one, wow he was fast to answer, great service.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I've not had many issues, but these folks have always been fast to respond with a solution and will work with you to make things right. Even at my most frustrated, they've come through and I'm happy with my purchase. Customer service for this company is awesome. A good cutter for the money with the options I needed at the time.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ues it look like they have a great customer service, 
yes they going to send me another cutter.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Brian I really need this cutter, can be send next day?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

It was already sent.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wiw, men wiw, nice do you think by Monday U Should HAVE it?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, great, wow, do you think I should have it by Monday? 
Thanks


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

No, this was sent UPS ground. You should have received the tracking number. If not, I will forward it to you.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

No I don't have the tracking number


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Brian what for are these parts


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Brian what for are these parts


Ok I received my saga 720 like one week ago, but wasn't able to use it yet, today Saturday 02/28, I'm trying to use it:
It does not make loud noise(Good)
People from where I bough it( They been great)
Not video how to use it or instructional video(Bad)
I can't print straight from corel
I can't see how to move the pin roller
After I cut the vinyl , I press the down arrow, but the vinyl do not move forward,
Basic dragon cut, not sure about.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

You can cut from Corel. You will need to download and install the CUTTER driver from here:
Downloads - SagaCNC
This will post your cutter as a printer called CUTTER. In Corel or Illustrator, simply select the CUTTER printer to send to the cutter. Make sure you align the graphic to the top and not the center of the vinyl. Make sure to unzip the file to a regular folder. Right click on it and run as administrator to install. The cutter should be connected when you do the installation.

When the cutter is offline, the left / right arrow keys should move the carriage right and left. The up / down arrow keys should move the rollers front to back.

When the cutter is online, speed and force are displayed. You can change the speed and force while the cutter is cutting if you wish.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

when I press the on/off on the display show move to x0(mm) y0
so when I press ok, move the cartridge(ok I got this )
what about the pin roller how can I move them to align the vinyl?
Thanks


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

OK. I think you are referring to the pinch rollers. On the right side in back of the cutter is a lever arm. Pull this arm up towards you and all the pinch rollers will raise. Nudge the lever back and all the pinch rollers will lower. When they are in the raised position, you can slide them left to right by gripping the front and back of them and pulling on them. Make sure the rubber roller wheels line up with the knurled drive rollers on the bottom. Do not run a rubber pinch roller between the knurled rollers on the bottom.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I tried but they are very hard, I afraid to break them.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I want to return this cutter
manual is not good enough
no where to go for support
no instructions on video


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure what you are referring to about support. We man the chat support request from 8AM - 9PM M-F and Sa and Su from 10-5. SagaCNC Have you contacted your distributor for training as well?

The pinch rollers slide left to right when they are in the raised position. One hand in back, the other in front.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Edward, I dont understand the support issue either, you have the manuals and a video that completely covers all the functions and operation of the machine. If your issue is the movement of the pinch rollers and can't figure it out then please give us a call and we can walk you through it or our chat lines on our site are open most of the time after hours and we have emailed back and forth several times and as far as I can tell this is the only issue.

Please read the manual and watch the video as this cutter or any other cutter is not push a button and play, one would have to put in a little time into working with any piece of equipment to learn its operations.

Again I am very sorry and completely understand your frustrations but help is either just a email, chat or a phone call away.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I understand the frustration but if you call the company they WILL help. There are also videos on the Internet. I downloaded a few when I bought mine. Give them a shot before giving up. Believe me it's worth it


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you, Yes I was frustrated, 
No doubt, Roger and Brian they are great, but what I suggest is that there should be more instructional videos.
Can you send me the link of the videos you found.
Thank you


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea, your right. We better get busy...


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you, Yes I was frustrated,
> No doubt, Roger and Brian they are great, but what I suggest is that there should be more instructional videos.
> Can you send me the link of the videos you found.
> Thank you


[media]http://www.sagacnc.us/download/Saga-User-Guide-2014-02-18.pdf[/media] - Manual

How To's... - videos

For the pinch rollers lift the lever on the back up. This will disengage the rollers. Place your media where you want it, and push the lever down. This will lock the rollers. With the rollers locked push the Offline button. This will allow you to more the carriage. Position the carriage where you want to start and move to the software to prepare and send your file.

The rollers have to be over the metal textured drums or the material won't move. Also make sure you line up the blade where you want it to start and pay attention to the width of your design and media.

Out of curiosity is this your first plotter?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

No, I uses to have expert 24, it wasn't good, at the end, I have to trashed


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

So far I like this one, it doesn't make a lot of noise
I'm has problems with the basics version of the Dragon software, also it doesn't want to print from coreldraw. 
I'm going to buy the full version of the Dragon software, what do you think?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think there is a basic/full version of DragonCut. There is a demo, which if that is what you have, then yes, buy the full version. I got my Saga last year. I had no experience with vinyl cutters or the software used to run them. There is a learning curve with DragonCut, but not nearly as steep as Corel Draw or Illustrator. I have the Corel X6 suite, and it is still confusing, but I keep playing with it. DragonCut can do everything you need as far as making vinyl decals, signs, and cutting heat transfer vinyl. Learn to use the vectorization part of the software. It really does a good job, and is pretty accurate for a 1-click type of vector converter.

Good luck...


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you install the CUTTER printer driver? Cutting from Corel or Illustrator is no problem. Although, cutting from DragonCut is better.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ues I did twice, yes I will buy it, Roger send me a link to buy for $99


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Vitaman said:


> I don't think there is a basic/full version of DragonCut. There is a demo, which if that is what you have, then yes, buy the full version. I got my Saga last year. I had no experience with vinyl cutters or the software used to run them. There is a learning curve with DragonCut, but not nearly as steep as Corel Draw or Illustrator. I have the Corel X6 suite, and it is still confusing, but I keep playing with it. DragonCut can do everything you need as far as making vinyl decals, signs, and cutting heat transfer vinyl. Learn to use the vectorization part of the software. It really does a good job, and is pretty accurate for a 1-click type of vector converter.
> 
> Good luck...


Thank you, I will 
I like the cutter


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello to all
I said before that I like to cutter, well I haven't been doing much.
I been having problem when I send 2 colors job, it does not show the 2 color, it just show me one color black, and no one is willing to help, Brian was helping, then he just told me get in contact with the dealer that you bought from, he sent the email to one of the, still no one has help me with this.
I remove the software re installed and still, they was just asking me to send the file, that does not help me, I asked them if they can remote to my computer, no answer.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

UPdate:
Brian just finished to remote to my computer, he is great supporter, work on my pc for a long time, buy the cutter from him.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Aug 12, 2016)

I realize that this thread is over a year old, but there's not a whole lot of information on the Saga Servo Contour 720II out there. I've been running a small decal (and occasional heat transfer) business using a hobby cutter. Yes, I'm crazy lol. Orders of 500 decals cut on a 12 x 24" mat are gruesome! I'm ready to upgrade to an actual cutter that will make my life a little easier. I'm on the fence about whether to buy this cutter or a GCC. Financially, I can only stay in this range and a Graphtec or a Roland is completely out of my price range. I would like to hear from you guys that bought your cutters previously, and if you're still having good luck with them. Thank you!


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

I got my new Saga a few weeks ago. It did take quite a bit of phone calls/emails to get my questions answered before I bought but that was fine. Mine didn't come with instructions to set up the stand, but I managed to wing it.
I do really like Dragoncut a lot, but I've sent support several emails, the last one being 4 days ago and they've all been ignored. 
I am really disappointed by that, as the reason I ordered from cutterpros was I was told I would have a support person there.
I ended up having to contact Dragoncut support to get my questions answered, though I have a new issue now where I get errors while zooming but I am just dealing with it.
They were simple questions - they could have been answered in just a moment.
The adobe plugin is really hard to install and only offers me the option to "print" with no way to access the cutter options like weed boxes etc, so I can't really use adobe with it, which is another reason I bought the unit, I was told there was a plug in so I assumed it was totally functional like Graphtecs version.

Anyway, I am really enjoying the unit, a definite upgrade over my 2 Silhouette Cameos, I just wish I'd bought from somewhere my emails weren't ignored and that I'd known the plugin was pretty useless.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Kayhold, you should have received an introduction email with your software codes. In that email it would link to the user manual which has the stand setup instructions in it.

Can you elaborate on the zooming issues you are experiencing?

The plug in allows for blade offset and over-travel adjustments. For weeding frames or for duplicates or weeding lines you will need to draw those into your artwork directly. Those are some of the value added features of a sign cutting program which the Saga plug-in really won't cover.


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

Once I install the Illustrator plugin, how do I actually get it to send? I go to print and then select cutter, but I get errors. I can not find any use documentation.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Get in contact with Brian, he is great, he is the best support you can get behind a product


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Kayhold, the plug in mounts your cutter as a printer device called CUTTER. From Illustrator on the PC, you will print your vector art to the CUTTER printer and the output will go to the Saga cutter.
The CUTTER printer must have the correct USB port selected under properties. USB001, USB002, etc. If you install the plug in with the cutter connected it should automatically select the correct USB port for connection. If it didn't then try another USB port in the CUTTER printer properties.


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

BrianHahn said:


> Hi Kayhold, the plug in mounts your cutter as a printer device called CUTTER. From Illustrator on the PC, you will print your vector art to the CUTTER printer and the output will go to the Saga cutter.
> The CUTTER printer must have the correct USB port selected under properties. USB001, USB002, etc. If you install the plug in with the cutter connected it should automatically select the correct USB port for connection. If it didn't then try another USB port in the CUTTER printer properties.


Hmm, it's not unless I am doing something wrong. When I get the properties for my cutter, I have this.
Screenshot by Lightshot
When I start the driver install (as admin, Saga 64 since I'm running a 64 bit windows 10, I get this.
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

I've tried all 4, and I get this every time. 
Screenshot by Lightshot

This is what I do from Illy.
Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot

Cutter settings:
http://prntscr.com/cxqzo5


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Since you have the CUTTER installed and you are getting the properties to come up that part seems right. I should be online tomorrow from about 10AM to 5PM. Perhaps you can stop by and chat with me. I can have a look to see if I can get it working.


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

BrianHahn said:


> Since you have the CUTTER installed and you are getting the properties to come up that part seems right. I should be online tomorrow from about 10AM to 5PM. Perhaps you can stop by and chat with me. I can have a look to see if I can get it working.


Awesome, should I go through cutterpros site?


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

Kayhold said:


> Awesome, should I go through cutterpros site?


Since you were able to help me before, maybe you can now. I have been talking with Russell regarding a software issue and he's quit responding to my emails, even the follow up letting him know I still have the issue. I am completely unable to use Dragoncut and he's apparently done trying to help.
Thanks.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Can you elaborate on the issue you are having with Dragoncut?


----------



## Kayhold (Aug 12, 2016)

BrianHahn said:


> Can you elaborate on the issue you are having with Dragoncut?


I forwarded the emails to you.


----------



## Mia The Riddler (Jul 4, 2017)

I just bought one of these cutters and I can't get mine to cut from illustrator. I've installed the plug in. I have sign cut pro but the license can not be found.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

To cut from Illustrator directly, all you need is the plug in for the PC. (note, this is not a driver but rather a plug-in utility) This mounts your cutter as a printer device (default name is CUTTER). You then print in Illustrator and select the CUTTER as the printer output.

The correct USB port must be selected in the CUTTER device.
Note, sometimes this is a trial and error process. Select different USB ports until you are successful connecting.
The blade offset and overtravel settings are in the property settings of the CUTTER printer device.

Note, please make sure to justify your artwork to the top left corner of the page, not centered or you may roll out many yards of vinyl before the graphic starts cutting.

For SignCut Pro, depending on the license you may have received a bundle code that needs to be registered with SignCut to get your actual license code.


----------

